
Microsoft Build 2017 [video] - AlexeyBrin
https://channel9.msdn.com/?wt.mc_id=build_hp
======
swalsh
The technology demonstrated today should have everyone concerned. Satya talked
about the responsibilities that we, as technologists have... but the power
isn't going to be in OUR hands, it's going to be in the hands of the people
who own the technology we build. The world outside of tech needs to see this.

~~~
glibgil
So, capitalism?

~~~
erokar
Indeed.

------
sz4kerto
I should say -- tracking people through video and image recognition in a
hospital or in a factory is creepy and awesome at the same time. I can't
decide just yet.

~~~
laxentasken
"Find me the person who ate the last piece of cake in the fridge."

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I've always been baffled at the 'last piece' cult. That piece is no more
important than any other piece of the cake. What's with all the emotional
baggage surrounding it?

~~~
froindt
My dad frequently eats the last cookie in the box or last piece of cake. He
then leaves the container there. It's slightly different than normal "last
piece" cult, but really frustrating when you're looking forward to the one
piece of cake after you mow the lawn, open the container, and realize there is
none left.

~~~
thatwebdude
I'm not sure I've ever eaten cake after mowing a lawn. That's an unusual
combo; and I've mowed a lot.

~~~
babuskov
Agreed.

Last beer though...

~~~
froindt
We would have big problems if he started putting empties back in the fridge.

------
swalsh
The beginning of this keynote is very unusual, instead of the "pumped up check
out our new products"... he's talking about the responsibility of
technologists? Guessing Microsoft has some cool AI stuff coming.

~~~
joedissmeyer
Yep I think you are right. Satya just mentioned bots. Also, I'm pretty sure
they'll show off Microsoft Home Hub in Windows 10 today.

------
KirinDave
"Data has gravity and computation will move to it."

Eloquent as always.

~~~
discordance
Beats the old 'developers! developers! developers!' script for sure.

~~~
mozumder
Nothing beats "Developers! Developers! Developers!"

------
partisan
Real-time translation is the type of technology that has practical
implementations. I could care less about finding designers on LinkedIn via a
voice command. But if I am stuck somewhere in another country and unsure where
to go or how to communicate, I guarantee I will be happy to have that
translation service available.

Here is an idea for a service: You lease the translation service for the term
of your trip for a dollar a day. You can lease on demand for 24 hours for 5
dollars.

~~~
elle4096
FYI "I could care less" is probably not what you meant.

It's "couldn't care less" [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om7O0MFkmpw)

~~~
omaranto
"I could care less" is an idiom, it means the same thing as "I couldn't care
less". (This may seem somewhat odd, but it's perfectly natural once you know
it started out as sarcastic.)

------
sidcool
The Parkinson's device is awesome

~~~
partisan
I'm not teary eyed at all.

I am so impressed by the device and her reaction. Something so small can give
someone just enough sense of control in their lives. It's incredible.

------
akavel
Anyone know of some high-quality (meaning: good reporting, high signal-to-
noise ratio), live, textual ("SFW") commentary stream covering the event?
(blog? twitter? reddit? some IT news agency?)

~~~
oridecon
In my experience it's better to wait for everything to be digested and
released in text format. There's just too much bullshit to cut through. Live
events are a world of cringe that I can't handle anymore. Last one I watched
was NVIDIA's "Tom" incident, never again. Anandtech did a good job with the
live blog, and that event was like 95% bullshit and 5% content.

------
zhuzhu
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo6kRl430h4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo6kRl430h4)
. youtube

------
staticelf
Interesting that many, if not most, presentations is done on MacOS.

~~~
huslage
A lot of demos are, but the actual presentations are in PowerPoint. I was
watching the people in the booth run them.

------
0xFFC
So far it has been Azure Build, not Microsoft Build. Everything is about azure
so far.

~~~
Analemma_
There are two keynotes: one today and one tomorrow. The one tomorrow will be
about Windows et al.

~~~
0xFFC
I wasn't aware of this. This makes more sense. I thought they have abandoned
Windows for a second ;)

~~~
contextfree
They have however swapped the order of presentation, which might say something
about priorities. Previous MSBuilds have all been day 1 Windows, day 2 Azure.

------
MrBra
Sorry if this sounds completely dumb but I can't hold it:

Can anyone explain what's with this: "you are running ML algorithms in the
cloud, and we enable you to run them locally!"

Can't we already run them locally??? Why not run them locally in the first
place if speed and low latency is required?

------
sidcool
This conference is going really really well. I am impressed at the products.

------
MrBra
Speech recognition failed 2 times before managing to translate the Chinese
speech: the sentence to be translate was (in Chinese) "AI is fantastic". Isn't
this ridiculous ?

------
MrBra
Watching this now... am I the only one who thinks it's a breath of fresh air
compared to the mess of the JS world?

------
MrBra
Machine learning procedures stored inside a SQL server ???

How ugly can that be?

------
sidcool
They are using iOS device.

------
sidcool
Terminals in browser is the next cool thing.

